# Do You Think I Am Ok To Tow This?



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We are looking at a new fifth wheel, it's big and it's heavy. We have a 2006 Dodge 2500 4X4 Quad Cab short bed with the CTD. I know that the weight is at the limit for the truck but was planning on adding heavier springs or air bags. The thing I am wondering about though is the length of the trailer for my truck, the trailer is 39'4". That's a pretty long trailer and I only have a shortbed, I just put the deal on hold partly because of it. The trailer's listed dry weight is 10,876 lbs with a hitch weight of 2,154 lbs. We have a 2006 Sydney Edition 30FRKS Fifth Wheel and it is no problem to tow it, you don't even realize it's back there unless you are on a steep hill or in the mountains. But I am worried about the length of this one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Where's Carey????

Better pm him.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think the weelebase is that much of an issue with a 5er. A friend pulls a 49 ft HR with a chevy C4500 and his wheelbase is 169" thats 5" shorter than my F350. James


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

what is the GVWR on the trailer? I bet you will be over on your GCVWR and your GVWR on your dodge according to the sticker. I kinda lean toward the axle wieghts my self since they are the same ones in the 1 ton. The limiting factors will probably be the tires, rims and springs but if you know them and feel comfortable... Wieght police will have there sirens on I think


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you would be just fine.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Carey, Carey here.... lol

If you are already used to pulling a 5er, I think youll be fine.. You MUST get some spring helpers. It will give a great amount of stability. The length is no biggie but the length with a shortbed is a bigger thing than a long bed when its windy.

Yea, you will be pushing things on weight according to specs, but so do I.. I gross 25000 and have over 5000lbs in my bed often when pulling those 40 foot cyclones. One thing a dodge is, is under rated.. Dont even worry about it.. I know for a fact you will be under 6000lbs on the rear axle with that rv. Thats all you LEGALLY need to worry about.. When it comes down to it, all the govt, and insurance is worried about is going over tire ratings.

Your rig would be in the avg, because I see your same rig pulling 13-15k 5ers everyday out here...

If the trailer is close to you, just tell the dealer you want to take it for a 50 mile test drive before signing on the line.. Make a deal based on a 50 mile road test approval. Put that in writing. After making the deal they will know you are serious and qualified. Take the salesman with you. Drive it for an hour with him in a different situations.

This all comes down to what you feel comfortable with. Not what other people are doing. I feel the length is one of the smallest factors, but Im a truck driver used to very long things behind me..

Dont let the length intimidate you, just turn a bit wider.. Its a no biggie..

If after you test drive it and dont like it, youve lost nothing if you have this in writting.

If the dealer wont do this, tell him, you are going somewhere else and he is stupid to waste a sale on not letting you test drive it..

Oh yea, dont give em any cash.. They will want something for a commitment... Use your credit card and write on the slip, that sale is based on a test drive approval..

Just get some air bags, and I think youd be fine... You are already experienced..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I better add that length is a smaller issue with 5ers... Not Travel Trailers..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

One thing I thought of. My Dad's Dodge specs 65psion on the rear tires. They are E's but I guess they figure you don't need full capacity with a 3/4 ton. I'd air them up to 80psi like they reccomend on most 1 tons.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Nathan said:


> One thing I thought of. My Dad's Dodge specs 65psion on the rear tires.


You let your dad buy a Dodge???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> One thing I thought of. My Dad's Dodge specs 65psion on the rear tires.


You let your dad buy a Dodge???








[/quote]


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

The deal is on!!! We are definately going to do the deal. After the other Carey (lol) answered my questions I feel confident that we are OK towing it and we finally got them to do a trade in. So YES WE ARE SOB's!!! LOL!!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 5th wheel. Hope it's exactly what you want and you enjoy it for a long time to come. Cheers.

Dallas


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Steelhead said:


> Congratulations on your new 5th wheel. Hope it's exactly what you want and you enjoy it for a long time to come. Cheers.
> 
> Dallas


Awesome.. that is a great looking 5er


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CTDOutback06 said:


> The deal is on!!! We are definately going to do the deal. After the other Carey (lol) answered my questions I feel confident that we are OK towing it and we finally got them to do a trade in. So YES WE ARE SOB's!!! LOL!!


Now the pressure is on me... lol I hope you are happy with it...

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

malibutay said:


> Congratulations on your new 5th wheel. Hope it's exactly what you want and you enjoy it for a long time to come. Cheers.
> 
> Dallas


Awesome.. that is a great looking 5er
[/quote]

Pictures????


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Congratulations on your new 5th wheel. Hope it's exactly what you want and you enjoy it for a long time to come. Cheers.
> 
> Dallas


Awesome.. that is a great looking 5er
[/quote]

Pictures????
[/quote]

Soon as we get it we'll post some pics, hoping to get it next weekend, the 19th. We found one problem that they had to order a part to repair the problem with but the salesman said they should have it done in 9 days. Gilligan must work part time at the Forest River plant down the road from the Outback plant because he shot a screw in a cabinet trim piece and split the wood and then forgot to fix it.







!!!! They also have to put a 2nd air conditioner, 3 slide out awnings, a fantastic fan cover and 2 vent covers on it as well.

Carey


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

So since we are buying a Forest River Sandpiper, does this mean I can change my username to CTDSOB, LOL!!!! Just thought of that, LMBO!! By the way, here is the link with pics to our new 5er on RVWholesalers website http://www.rvwholesalers.com/inventory/vie...p;manufacturer=

Carey


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

That is nice!! There is no way I am showing those pictures to my wife!!! She'll be wanting to make a trip to the nearest RV dealer that handles Sandpiper 5th wheels to "just look" at them...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a gourgeous rig Carey!

Yea just because FR is owned by Berkshire Hathaway, doesnt mean that the gilligans arent from a far away southern place either. lol Got to have one little thing you dont like anyway.. I do agree though that it shouldnt be the customer who is finding it, but what to do..

Carey


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations and Here's wishin' ya many happy and safe trips !!!! Enjoy


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and compliments guys. We absolutely love it and can't wait to take delivery, hopefully Friday the 19th. Just depends on if they can get the part in and repair Gilligan's mistake!! LOL!!


----------

